# Coccidia....how to clean the environment?



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, one of my foster batches tested positive for coccidia today. They've been having diarrhea everywhere, all over the laundry room for over a week now and it's a mess in there. (I've been cleaning, but it just keeps coming! Gah!)

I read that coccidia is resistant to bleach, but I can't seem to find what actually kills it. So everyone is started on meds but I want to get the laundry room thoroughly sanitized so as to get everyone on the road to wellness as quickly as possible. Plus food bowls and spoons (I've been hand feeding them) and towels (bedding) that they've been pooing on. 

So what can I use to clean the room and accessories that will actually kill coccidia? I've been googling so far without much luck.

Thanks!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I've always used bleach to clean litter boxes, bowls, etc. after a coccidia infestation and never had any problems. Are you keeping him isolated from the others? If one has it, it's probably pretty likely that they all do to be honest because it's highly contagious (particularly in kittens as they are very susceptible). If one of my foster kittens has it, I usually just start everyone on Albon. 

Here's an article from VCA that says bleach is effective in killing it:
Coccidiosis in Cats | Intestinal Tract Infection in Felines | VCA Animal Hospitals


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have dealt with this before, it is disgusting. I always used bleach too and they seemed to be fine once it all cleared up. Good luck, I know what a gross mess it is, but they will be well soon.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

All 7 babies plus mom are on meds (not Albon...this is only a two dose thing and the first time I've used it. Name starts with a P but I'd have to check the label to be 100% sure what it's called). No one is isolated because the babies are all so small (and need any care their mother gives them at all, even if it's crappy care) and critical, plus I don't have spots to isolate 7 kittens and their mother. I'm just going to be cleaning like a mad woman, and I'll try bleach water. I've always used bleach in the past, but like I said, was told it didn't work, and I want to be EXTRA careful with this batch...at 4 weeks old, the runt is still only 5 oz (and the biggest is only 11 oz). They're very small and frail, even so far as kittens go and I'm just trying so hard to keep everyone alive.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I just did a quick search and apparently with coccidia (this came from a reptiles forum) you can use bleach or hydrogen peroxide to clean up/kill the nasties but the other issue is dealing with the oocysts/eggs which can persist/survive for up to 6 months. They recommend steam cleaning and I guess hot washing/boiling any bedding etc would be recommended.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

So did a bit more reading - apparently pure Ammonia can kill the oocysts on hard surfaces like floors and walls.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah hah, that's where I was getting that "bleach doesn't work" thanks!  The entire room has been scrubbed with bleach and since their meds this morning, the frantic diarrhea is slowing down. We've already changed the towel in their crate and everyone is going to get another bath tonight also. Fingers crossed that their next dose of meds tomorrow takes care of this! I've got to get some of the food to stay IN them if any of them are going to make it.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I feel for ya. Been there - Poofest, with tiny fosters as well. Although it wasn't coccidia thank GOODNESS!
Hang in there. I know how much hard work is involved with sick, shitty, teeny, tiny kitties


----------

